# Programmation en C Débutant



## loguy38 (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, depuis longtemps squatter de ce fabuleux site, je m'inscris enfin sur les forums et en profite, pour vous poser une question.

Voilà, étant débutant dans la programmation C (tableaux, interface graphique, boucle for, while...), j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
En fait, à mon école, les ordinateurs sont déjà équipés de toutes les librairies nécessaires en C.
Seulement sur mon mac, après avoir installé les outils de dev, je n'ai pas certaines bibliothèques telles que hasard.h ou maths.h. J'ai ces bibliothèques sur ma clé USB mais je ne sais où les mettre dans mon mac.
Donc si vous pourriez m"aider? 

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2010)

Pour commencer les fichiers .h ne sont pas de librairies mais des headers. Une librairie contient du code exécutable binaire (fichiers UNIX .a, .so ou .dylib ou encore les fameuses dll Windows), les headers ne contiennent que les déclarations des symboles exportées par une librairie. Ils sont inutiles sans la librairie qui va avec.

Ensuite, une librairie compilée pour un système ne marchera pas sur un autre.

Enfin, tu peux les mettre où tu veux, c'est à toi de définir une directive de compilation qui saura les trouver.


----------



## loguy38 (27 Novembre 2010)

Ok ok merci pour ta réponse  ! 

J'ai une autre question; Dans un tableau à 2 dimensions, est-il possible de bloquer certaines cases, qui ne soient pas modifiables par l'utilisateur, de façon simple ? 

Merci d'avance .


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2010)

loguy38 a dit:


> Dans un tableau à 2 dimensions, est-il possible de bloquer certaines cases, qui ne soient pas modifiables par l'utilisateur, de façon simple ?


Un tableau ? Quel tableau : dans du code ou dans la GUI ? 

En informatique tout est possible mais pas toujours de façon simple :rateau:


----------

